# Bluetooth hacking?



## rockvolley (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it possible to hack Bluetooth enabled and visible cell phones and access address book, photos, and track GPS without cell owners knowledge?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi rockvolley and welcome to TSF.

It is possible, but we can't give any links or assistance as the subject involved breaching security protocols.

If you are concerned for your own device being hacked via Bluetooth, then I'd advise turning the Blue Tooth off until you require it. You will also be saving battery life.


----------



## rockvolley (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I am doing research for a novel and I wanted to know if this was plausible or an urban myth. I realize no one wants to give enough details to facilitate a crime or risk being sued. But any examples of this actually happening or a general description of how would make my scene much more believable. Thanks again.


----------

